# My Donor treatment



## Sajane (Dec 18, 2007)

As some of may read i'm donating my eggs and just wanted to start this thread as i felt wrong posting it in the thread for donors as it was on the tail end of poor Suzy's bad luck thread  

I started my gonal F on Tuesday as so far okay, to be honest the Buserlin was making me Urrgghh headaches, flushes and spots!

Having real trouble keeping up the water intake though but am trying.
Off to my 2nd scan on Monday so will update on how many folicles i'm harvesting at the mo.

Thanks for reading


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wishing you loads of luck you are doing a wonderful thing- do you know your recipients?
L x


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

good luck hun


----------



## Sajane (Dec 18, 2007)

♥JJ1♥ said:


> wishing you loads of luck you are doing a wonderful thing- do you know your recipients?
> L x


Hi L

Thank you. No i don't know my recipients.

Went for my scan since taking Gonal F and feel a bit mixed about it, i can defiantly feel something happening in my lower abdomen.
Found 5 follies on my right, ranging from 14 - 8mm _but_ my left ovary was no where to be seen  they had trouble finding it last week on the base scan but now I'm really fretting, EC is supposed to be in a week.

They've taken bloods to check my estrogen levels so they may up my Gonal F dosage.


----------



## Sajane (Dec 18, 2007)

Better news today - found my left ovary and had 3 good sized follies on it, and now have 6 follies on my right, sizes ranging from 17 - 12mm  So looks all set for Monday EC...GULP!  

Felt really sick yesterday but they siad it is because my estrogen levels are really high, i think that day has been the worst day so far.

Anyhow just thought i'd update.


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi Sajane,
            its truly a wonderful thing you are doing...good luck with your Tx..hope all goes well......      


            love Milly xxx


----------



## Sajane (Dec 18, 2007)

Well back from the clinic after have my eggs collected this morning and feeling pretty good apart from a little cramping and even though i've never had a general before, it was a breeze! It took less than an hour and i didn't feel groggy at all 

On Friday, my final scan showed i had 10 follicles and from those 10 6 eggs were collected today (a bit dissapointing  so therefore there were only enough eggs to give to 1 recipient, (originally i had hoped to help 2 couples) so i was a little dissapointed,i guess for the the poor lady i was unable to help, but at least i will be able to give one couple some hope.

She will be receiving them on Wednesday so will have to wait 2 weeks before she will know if she is/isn't pregnant, i have asked the clinic to contact me as i would like to know if it was successful or not.

I urge any girlies out there, if they have ever thought about donating their eggs, i would advise it 100%.


----------



## Milly40 (May 8, 2007)

Hi Sajane,
            congratulations on your six eggs....its all about the quality and not how many......   but glad you are feeling ok all the same......hope you continue to recover well.....and  that you get good news in 2 weeks....... 

    love Milly


----------



## Sajane (Dec 18, 2007)

Milly40 said:


> Hi Sajane,
> congratulations on your six eggs....its all about the quality and not how many......   but glad you are feeling ok all the same......hope you continue to recover well.....and that you get good news in 2 weeks.......
> 
> love Milly


Thanx hunny.


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi Sajane,

I wish there were more women like you........after 7yrs of trying, we are going abroad for donor eggs as the waiting list in the UK is too long. You are a truly wonderful being.

sandy


----------



## Louise29 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Sajane,

I also donated eggs. I was due to e/s but didnt get enough eggs so decided to donated all. The feeling was incredible, although I was devasted when I received the bad news of a negative outcome. I now have to wait a couple of years to try to conceive due to problems with kidney stones. I am thinking about donating and would love to help others. Im going to call the clinic and discuss whether Im suitable, as I only got 7 eggs in both tx. 

Louise xx


----------



## Sajane (Dec 18, 2007)

Had an early phone call this morning from the clinic - My recipient had a..................

BFP!!!!!!   

I know its early days, but i' really positive, and have everything crossed for them both


----------



## Louise29 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sajane 

Thats brilliant news. You must feel really proud of yourself to give this gift of life to someone.

Louise xx


----------



## Sajane (Dec 18, 2007)

Louise29 said:


> Sajane
> 
> Thats brilliant news. You must feel really proud of yourself to give this gift of life to someone.
> 
> Louise xx


Thanks Louise,

I'm just glad it is all going to plan so far for them, i was a bit dissapointed that i only managed 6 eggies! But yes, i tried to imagine how they were feeling all day, sending positive thoughts 

Good luck with your future plans Louise, hope the Kidneys are all better soon.


----------



## Louise29 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes Sajane. I was disappointed when I only 7 eggs, but it goes to show it can happen. Do you think a clinic would accept me as a donor when I only porduce 7 eggs, its something I would love to do, not only do I miss being on the rollercoaster (mad I know) but I also would love to help a couple acheive their dream. Children are a blessing and I think everyone should have a chance at the feeling of being parents.

Are you going to donate again?

Louise xx


----------

